# Gildenprojekt zu Legion - "convicted"(Blackmoore) sucht!



## Timbo2514 (13. Juni 2016)

[SIZE=14pt]Servus Community! Servus Blackmoore! Hallo Wiedereinsteiger/in![/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Nun ist es schon einige Jahre her seitdem World of Warcraft die Leidenschaft in vielen von uns entfacht hat. Während sowohl öffentlich als auch intern stetig darüber diskutiert wird, endlich einen Classic-Server zu etablieren, steht die nächste Erweiterung von World of Warcraft in den Startlöchern. Zugegeben verspricht sie vor allem uns Classic und Burning Crusade- Veteranen viel, vor allem was das Gefühl der Nostalgie betrifft. [/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Wenn wir auf die letzten Jahre WoW zurückblicken, ist es vor allem eben dieses Gefühl der Nostalgie welches uns immer wieder zu diesem Spiel führt. Und dem Ein oder Anderen werden sicher die massiven Veränderungen nicht entgangen sein. Veränderungen die uns sowohl als sehr positiv aber auch vielleicht als negativ aufgefallen sind. [/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Frei nach dem Motto &#8222;Neues Addon, Neues Glück&#8220; entschlossen wir uns, mit der Gilde &#8222;convicted&#8220; ein Projekt zu starten das einem Neustart gleicht. Die Basis bildet eine jahrelange Freundschaft die ihre Leidenschaft in diesem Spiel schon seit WoW-Classic teilt. Auf dem Weg durch &#8222;Warlords of Draenor&#8220; stießen wir immer wieder auf Spieler die davon sprachen, mit dem neuen Addon noch einmal richtig durchzustarten zu wollen und dabei in einer Community zu sein, mit der sie sich identifizieren können.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Und genau dieser Gedanke trieb auch uns an. Doch die ständigen Unterbrechungen der Spielzeit, hervorgerufen durch die oft kritisierten Content-Lücken, machten es uns quasi unmöglich eine feste und vor allem stimmige Gruppe zu finden. [/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Sehr wohl mit dem Wissen, dass es dort draußen sicherlich irgendwo eine Gilde gibt, welche genau dieselben Ansprüche an sich und das Spiel haben wie wir, wagen wir nun den Schritt etwas Eigenes aufzubauen. Und bei diesem Schritt sollt genau ihr mitwirken![/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Ihr....[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]- ... die sich selber zu den Veteranen von World of Warcraft zählen[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]- ... die Lust habt, etwas neues und einzigartiges aufzubauen mit dem ihr euch auch nach Monaten noch identifizieren könnt[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]- ... die sich mit Spielern auseinandersetzen wollen, die dieselbe jahrelange Erfahrungen mit WoW gemacht haben[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]- ... die sich zutrauen, Entscheidungen zu treffen [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]- ... die sich zutrauen, in einer Gruppe agieren zu können und somit soziale Kompetenzen mit euch bringt [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]- ... die Kreativ seid [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]- ... die eindeutig wissen was sie wollen, dabei jedoch auch Meinungen anderer schätzen und zu gegebenen Anlässen der Meinung der Mehrheit folgen[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]- ... die auch produktive Kritik vertragen aber auch verteilen könnt[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]- ... die an PVE und/oder PVP interessiert seid[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]- ... die sich zu den guten und anspruchsvollen Spielern zählen[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]- ... die auch eher negative Situationen wie Wipen etc. als zusätzlichen Ansporn für Verbesserung sehen[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]- ... die mindestens 21 Jahre alt seid[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Wir konnten euer Interesse an unserem Projekt bisher wecken und ihr deckt die oben genannten Punkte ab? Dann lest weiter! Hier unsere vorab entworfenen Vorstellungen und Pläne für unser Projekt:[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Wir wollen:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]- eine aktive und produktive Community [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]- einen festen PVE-Kader zum Start von Legion der sich ehrgeiziges und content-orientiertes Gameplay als Ziel setzt[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]- einen festen PVP-Kader zum Start von Legion[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]- organisiertes und strukturiertes sowie ehrgeiziges Spielen innerhalb der Gruppe (PVE & PVP) [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]- Spaß und Freude[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]- Zusammenhalt [/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Ihr wundert euch jetzt vielleicht, dass der Umfang der bisher gesteckten Ziele eher mager ausfällt. Doch bekanntlich wächst die Leber mit ihren Aufgaben und mit zunehmender Größe können auch mehrere Ziele gesteckt werden &#8211; die nicht zuletzt auch euren Ideen entspringen können! [/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Was wir suchen, um unser Vorhaben ideal in die Tat umsetzen zu können:[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]- Zwei Personen, die im Bereich &#8222;*Raidleitung*&#8220; Erfahrung haben, bzw. sich diese Aufgabe zutrauen und keine Scheu davor haben eine Gruppe anzuleiten. Ihr solltet euch rund um das Thema Raidleitung mit all seinen Details auskennen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]- Zwei Personen, die sich im Bereich &#8222;*Verantwortung innerhalb einer Gilde*&#8220; auskennen. Ihr solltet Kompetenzen im Bereich Führung, Entscheidungen und Organisation mit euch bringen. Wir wollen dabei betonen, dass nicht nur die Gründer der Gilde auf dieser Ebene aktiv sein werden, da wir auch Meinungen und Ideen von Menschen außerhalb unseres realen Freundeskreises in die Leitung einbinden wollen, um ein Gefühl des Gemeinsamen ganzheitlichen Handelns zu ermöglichen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]- *Aktive Member*, die sich mit unserem Projekt identifizieren können und dabei produktiv am Aufbau (wie zum Beispiel durch Ideen etc.) mitwirken[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]In uns findet ihr:[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]- Offene, verständnisvolle Persönlichkeiten mit mehr Sinn für Humor als Verstand :3[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]- erfahrene Spieler im Bereich PVE und PVP seit WoW-Classic[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]- Ansprechpersonen für Kritik, Probleme, Vorschläge und persönliche Angelegenheiten[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]- Personen die auch mal über den Tellerrand blicken[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]- Motivierte Spieler[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Wir möchten zuletzt darauf hinweisen, dass wir uns von der aktuell vorherrschenden &#8222;Flame-Community&#8220; deutlich distanzieren und dafür kein Verständnis haben. Ein Online-Spiel lebt durch seine Community. Wir wollen eine schaffen die sich durch Zusammenhalt auszeichnet und gegen den immer deutlicher werdenden Egoismus im Spiel angehen. Dazu müssen wir nicht den Server verändern, sondern eine Gruppe aus Personen bilden, die genauso denken wie wir. Dies soll nicht bedeuten, dass es nicht auch innerhalb der Gilde zu Meinungsverschiedenheiten kommen kann. Diese sollten jedoch zuletzt immer im Sinn der Gruppe sein und nicht des Einzelnen. Denn alleine kommt niemand zum Erfolg.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Ihr könnt euch weiterhin vorstellen bei uns mitzuwirken? Ihr habt euch Legion vorbestellt und steht in den Startlöchern? Ihr wollt endlich ein Teil einer von euch selbst geschaffenen Community sein und Verantwortung übernehmen? Ihr seid euch nicht zu schade, etwas Neues aufzubauen, auch wenn dies des Öfteren ein schwerer Prozess sein kann? Ihr seht in &#8222;Legion&#8220; einen Neuanfang und sucht nach einer Gruppe zum gemeinsamen organisierten und zielorientierten Spielen? Ihr seid nicht eingeschüchtert von dem oftmals ernst geschriebenen Text der gar nicht so wirken soll?[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Dann freuen wir uns, dass unser Projekt gefallen findet und wir dich zu einem ersten Gespräch einladen können. Wir stehen dir natürlich Rede und Antwort. Jedoch solltest du uns auch sagen können, wo du dich in diesem Projekt siehst und wer du überhaupt bist! =)[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Meldet euch! Bis dahin! Lasst es krachen![/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Timbo#2514[/SIZE]


----------



## Timbo2514 (22. Juni 2016)

./push


----------

